# help with my grapes



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

My grapes are turning brown and gray not all of them but some and I want to know what's going on?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Grapes are subject to a variety of fungi. 

Did you select a variety that is recommended for your climate?


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Grapes are subject to a variety of fungi.
> 
> Did you select a variety that is recommended for your climate?


Yes we it for years. And this year is doing that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Has it been a more humid year?

You might want to spray with a non toxic fungicide.

https://www.winesandvines.com/features/article/58955/Fighting-Disease-Organically


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

My grapes look like that too. Last year they did and I thought it was drought. This year they do and I thought it was the rain.
Does a fungal thing live year to year in a plant? Also, I cut these grapes down completely 3 years ago, wouldn't that have helped?

Alice thank you for the link


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I know this thread is a little old, but I would always ask my county extension agent on something like that. Even if you just took that picture in or emailed it to them. They're a wealth of information and always willing to help.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

greenboy said:


> My grapes are turning brown and gray not all of them but some and I want to know what's going on?


Looks like that's Black Rot occurring on your grapes. 

Like a member mentioned, a fungicide spray would help control the disease.


----------

